

Nice try, kid ... - catalinist
http://www.flickr.com/photos/14821473@N03/2230350117/

======
umjames
I actually did something similar when I was in middle school. The teacher
wanted everyone in the class to write something like that 500 times and turn
it in the next day.

I went home and ran the following program on my Apple IIe:

    
    
      10 FOR X = 1 TO 500
      20 ?"I will behave myself in class"
      30 NEXT X
    
      PR# 2
      RUN
    

With the printer plugged into slot 2 on the machine, this sent the output of
the program to the printer.

Needless to say the teacher was not impressed the next day, when I handed in
several sheets of linefeed printer paper. I was impressed however.

He made me write it by hand about 100 times instead of 500.

~~~
eru
In retrospect I wonder why we did what the teachers told us. Mostly.

~~~
rms
We were trained to obey with the eventual consequences of insubordination
being suspension or expulsion.

~~~
tb
I have a friend who was suspended from high-school for (indirectly) refusing
to do a word puzzle. His stated reason is that he doesn't like word puzzles.
When he was asked to leave the room for failing to follow instructions, he
refused. The punishments escalated and he refused each one on the basis that
it was overblown punishment for refusing to do a word puzzle. Eventually he
reluctantly agreed to a week's suspension because the only worse punishment
available was expulsion.

He still carps on about being suspended for a week for refusing to do a word
puzzle.

~~~
tomjen
What is so bad about suspension? He would have more time to do something that
is fun when he is not in school.

~~~
rms
College applications ask if you were ever suspended from school.

------
frankus
Not as high-tech, but I once got caught writing a column of "I"s, a column of
"will"s, a column of "not"s, etc.

------
dkokelley
I find it funny that many of these comments are on ways the code could be
improved. We are a strange bunch of people indeed. Still, I laughed when I saw
this image.

~~~
edw519
First sentence should have been:

"Funny how much commenting about improving code."

Second sentence should have been:

"We are strange."

Third sentence should have been:

"I laughed anyway."

50.6% as much text.

~~~
dkokelley
ha(x4) good one! I could have written it in some form of Chinese and used 7
characters.

------
mrtron
Should have wrote it in Python to save a few lines :)

for x in range(500): print 'I will not throw paper airplanes in class.'

Or perhaps Arc!

~~~
jgrahamc
(for i 1 500 (prn "I will not throw paper airplanes in class."))

Although, I assume the kid forgot the \n in his printf.

~~~
davidw
"prn"? Ick. Looks like 'porn'! Why not print, or put, or puts or out or just
"p"?

~~~
jgrahamc
pr = print

prn = print followed by newline

------
chengmi
Now all he has to do is compile, link, and load!

------
mattmaroon
Cute, bizarre, clever. Good.

